# Light of Vaul



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Autarch Elthanash strode through the echoing halls of the huge craftworld of Iybraesil. His destination was the one of the gardens that provided so much for the craftworld. He moved quickly, weaving through the crowds of the urbanised areas of the craftworld, before he came upon the beauty of the gardens. They were a magnificent sight to behold, but today he had no time for reflection and to stare at this beautiful world in its own right. He moved quickly to where he had been instructed to go, underneath one of the great trees that the craftworld supported. He spotted the lone figure underneath the tree when he was still quite a way away. He recognized the old form of Farseer Tolthius, the craftworlds oldest Farseer. He would provide Elthanash with an explanation to why he had been summoned here. 

He knew of the hidden lore that he sought after, desperate to retrieve it and its words for the good of the craftworld. They must retrieve this knowledge; in the hands of the followers of the Prince of Darkness it could spell ruin for the Eldar of Iybraesil. He knew that the Farseer had discovered its location, and as he met with the venerable old Seer a strike force of rangers, guardians and aspect warriors was being formed to reclaim this knowledge. He knew that soon enough the Eldar would once again hold what was dear to them; this would bring the Eldar of Iybraesil one step closer to unlocking the secrets of the Crone Worlds.

All right then I am looking for willing participants, ready to give their quality posting to the Eldar of Iybraesil. There are some rules however which participants must abide by if they want their character to continue on in this role-play.

1.)	I expect at least five lines minimum per post. Most people that I have had the privilege of rping with have done this exceptionally, but it needs to be said. A good quality post can make the world of difference, and it shows that you are eager and willing to continue with the rp.

2.)	I would like no god modding as is the same in all other rps, as it can potentially ruin another member’s enjoyment. I would also the plot to stay the same the whole way through, with people not adding things if they feel like it. I have planned this out, and don’t want people to suddenly find enemies that I haven’t put there.

3.) Enjoy yourselves in the rp as that is what it is primarily there for, for the enjoyment of all participants. 

4.)	If you have not posted after 3 consecutive updates then I will most likely be killing off your character, unless you pm me to tell me why you are missing from the role-play.

5.)	Finally, if there are any changes that I feel need to be made to your character I will list them, and I expect them to be edited though you can pm me with any question.

Alright so now onto the character sheet, this is pretty self explanatory.

*Name:

Age:

Appearance:

Background:

Personality:

Wargear:*

The characters available for use are:

Farseer, (obviously there can be only one and at the moment this is reserved for deathbringer, unless he doesn't want it.)

Rangers

Guardians

I will accept any aspect except Dark Reapers and Shinning Spears, though I would only ask for one person per aspect.

I will accept one harlequin character if anyone wishes to choose one of them. Which is now taken by Revan

*Name: *Autarch Elthanash

*Age: *1021

*Appearance:* Elthanash is a typical looking Eldar. He has long limbs allowing him to move fluidly and gracefully. His hair is a golden blonde beautiful; it flows down to his shoulders. He has deep blue eyes, as dark as the sea and you can see all the pains that he has been through, in order to keep his race alive. He wears the standard blue of the craftworld Iybraesil, the lightest blue with a pure white helm. He has a silver cloak that seems to drift lazily behind him wherever he goes.

*Background:* Autarch Elthanash is a pure blooded Iybraesilion. He has travelled down many paths of the Eldar, mastering each quickly before moving on to the next. He has walked the path of war for the last 500 years, spending time on the path of the Dire Avenger, the Swooping Hawk and the Dark Reaper aspects. Since then he has wandered down the past of command, leading his strike forces to victory on dozens of worlds. It was by his actions that the craftworld of Iybraesil has avoided many dangers. It was Elthanash who launched a pre emptive strike on the orks of the Gargan system, crippling their leadership with his fast moving strike force, before it could threaten the craftworld. It was Elthanash that fought with the Imperium on the dead world of Vitus Ultra, trying to stop a tendril of Hive Fleet Kraken. 

Elthanash biggest test was when the maiden world of Arestyon was attacked by Chaos Marines belonging to the Emperor’s Children Legion. The grip that the prince of Darkness had upon the world sickened the Eldar that fought for it. Slowly however they pushed the Emperor’s Children back onto their ships under the guidance of Elthanash, which they proceeded to destroy with their mighty navy, blasting each into oblivion.

*Personality:* Elthanash is a quick thinking fighter. He has learnt that you need to direct a battle, while you personally fight against the best of the enemy, and he will always do his utmost to find out the enemies leaders and defeat them, to demoralise the enemy forces. He prefers lightning quick strikes across multiple fronts rather than pitched battles. Outside of battle he is approachable and friendly.

*Wargear:* Elthanash wields the Light of Vaul, an ancient power spear belonging to the craftworld Iybraesil, one carried by the Autarch in office. His helm has been fitted with the mandiblasters of the striking scorpions, and he carries shruiken pistol on his waist.

All right then that’s about it, any questions then feel free to pm me about it. :headbutt::headbutt::headbutt:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Lord Ramo said:


> Farseer, (obviously there can be only one)


He he, yup there's only one of me. :grin:

I would join Ramo, but I've currently got a full plate. (What with three-odd RPs going and GMing a fourth, the plate's choc-a-block!) I'd like to wish you good luck, however, as I'm sure the RP will do awesomely. (And yes, awesomely is now a word. Spell-check agrees with me.) :biggrin:


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Just posting this here to save myself a place to post/edit in my character sheet. still working on it in notepod and will copy it once its finished.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I think, if possible, I'll save myself a spot as a Swooping Hawk, if that's okay? Just need to read up a bit of info first so I can keep it correct.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I'll take up the Ranger spot can he be a pathfinder?


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

I could join as a Warp Spider if that is possible, if not, then I'll still join as a guardian.


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

Name: Forandril

Age: 878

Appearance: Forandril is stocky, by Eldar standards. He stands half a head shorter than his comrades, but his robust build means he weighs about the same. His eyes are green and his hair is brown. 

Background: Forandril’s first taste of combat was while serving under Autarch Elthanash’s leadership in a surgical strike on the orks in the Gargan system. Since that time he has fought in many battles, distinguishing himself countless times against many foes. 

Forandril’s most notable battle was during an action against a splinter from a Tyranid Hivefleet. His Striking Scorpion’s unit had been cut off from the main Eldar force by a push from a Tyranid Warrior group. Facing the bio-monstrosities with determination and their centuries of training, Forandril and the rest of his unit cut a swath of destruction through the Tyranid Warriors, linking back up with their Eldar brethren and counter attacking the Tyranid sinapse-creatures. With their connection to hive-mind severed, the remaining Tyranids were cast into savage disarray and proved easy prey to the surgical precision with which the Eldar fought.

Personality: Forandril has completely adopted the Striking Scoprion’s ethos of swift and silent death. He is reserved, even more so than a normal Eldar. When tasked with a mission, he obeys without question, bringing swift death to his Craftworld’s enemies. He would gladly lay down his life to protect the Craftworld and its survival, but has yet to be bested on the field of battle. He has a deep trust and respect for Autarch Elthanash, forged in battle and tempered from centuries of service under his wise leadership.

Wargear: Forandril goes into battle wearing his prized scorpion armor. The body of his armor is green, to represent his aspect, while his helmet is blue, to denote his craftworld. He carries with him an ancient Biting Blade named “Elu’shedar”, a gift from his Exarch upon learning of Forandril’s tasking with such a crucial mission for the Craftworld. Forandril is also equipped with a shuriken pistol, which he lovingly carries, as well as the mandiblasters built into his helmet.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Its ok for all of you, go ahead make your characters!


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Dibs on the Harlequin, I've been waiting to try and make an Eldar guy/girl. I got church soon so I'll finish it up when I return.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sorry as I have said Revan is doing the Harlequin character, and since he asked first and has pmed me about it it goes to him.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Name: Unknown
Nickname: Alaiagaith

Age: 782

Appearance: Alaiagaith is built at an average size. He wears a black robe over his armour and a dread mask (see below)

Background: After following Path of the Warrior for the Striking Scorpions and Swooping Hawks Alai became bored with the Path of the Eldar and broke free becoming a corsair for many years which he gained the first part of his name "Alai". Afterwards he decided to return to his homeworld, however he became restless again and became a ranger, also he put on a mask so as he may never be mourned or known. After being a ranger for a century Alai became a Pathfinder Ranger one of the elites of his group. In a battle with the daemons of Slaanesh Alai saved the life of a Harlequin with a shot to the head of a daemonette that was about to decapitate the Harlequin. As a method to pay back the deed the Harlequin gave Alai two of the troupes masks one being the feared "dread mask" which has now given him the second part of his name Agaith which means false face. No one knows Alai's real name or what he looks like as he has never revealed his face, wearing the dread mask during battle and his normal harlequin mask during times of peace.

Personality: Ever since his run in with the Harlequins he has been a very humorous individual, which goes along well with his masks laughing face. Alai's voice is always low and quiet after years of hunting his prey. Alai prefers to work alone or with one more ranger, but never more than two as he prefers to move swift and silent which is much more capable with less people. Alai has followed the Death From Afar skills which focus more on long range sniping to take out targets, but he has been known to jump into the thick of it short sword whistling when other Eldar are dying.

Wargear: Ranger Long Rifle, Dread Mask, Camo Cloak, Plasma Grenades, Short Sword.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Hippypancake: Instead of the scorpion claw can he just have a combat knife. Also i would like to see his personality bulked out a bit more.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Lord Ramo said:


> Hippypancake: Instead of the scorpion claw can he just have a combat knife.


....fine xD



Lord Ramo said:


> Also i would like to see his personality bulked out a bit more.


sure can do, That better?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey Rambo, I'm actually gonna skip this one, you guys can have the Harlequinn. I really cannot come up with an idea.

Good luck!!!:victory:


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

Flerden said:


> I could join as a Warp Spider if that is possible, if not, then I'll still join as a guardian.


I hate you. Lol. I am the only Warp Spider fanatic around here! Kidding...

If you're going to take the Warp Spider I'll just join as a guardian. Expect a character sheet up in a next five or six hours... Whenever I get to it.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sure thing, Revan has pulled out of the harlequin position if anyone else wants it


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Name: Yeleth

Age: 332

Appearance: Yeleth is slender and slightly taller than the average Eldar. He has long black hair that goes to about his shoulders. His eyes are a light blue. His armour is red with some white parts such as the helmet.

Background: Yeleth was a Guardian of his craftworld for a time, but was later drawn to the Warp Spider aspect after seeing them in action. He proved to be very good in the using of a Death Spinner, and have fought in many battles after that.

Personality: Yeleth is patient and seldom get angry but when he does, it will take him a long time to calm down.
He treats everyone with a great deal of respect. He would rather shoot his foes then go into close combat with them,
and because of that he is not that experienced in it.

Wargear: Death Spinner, Warp Jump Generator and a short combat blade that he rarely uses.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Lord Ramo said:


> Sure thing, Revan has pulled out of the harlequin position if anyone else wants it


FUCK! the choices the choices the choices :*( I guess I'll stay ranger this time


----------



## chaoslovespussy2012 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey, I'll take that Harlequinn, I'll get right on it, tehe


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

is this thing still a go?


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Name:*Euclid Rúni

*Age:*290

*Aspect:*Fire Dragon

*Appearance:*Euclid's armor is a fiery orange with a slight yellow trim. His helmet is pure white and the face plate is a navy blue while the eyes are blood red. Euclid's fire pike is immensely black. When his helmet is off, Euclid has pale skin he is realitivly young, so his face looks boyish. His eyes are a bright blue, which look strange with his read armor.

*Background:*Euclid served in the Fire Dragon Temple a short time before getting lost upon it's path. The Fire Dragon Temple was also the first temple he entered, so everything he knows is from that temple. 

Euclid lost his way so quickly because of his reckless nature. Whenever he did something, he'd over do it. He always seemed to take things to the extream. Ever the other Exarch were startled by his destructive ways. Because of his refusal to back down, Euclid was quickly 'promoted' to Exarch

*Personality:*Euclid is still young, and acts like a reckless teenager. He will do thing that are very frowned upon by the older members of the craftworld. Euclid does not do this on purpose, and tries only to prove himself. Euclid also listens to advice the others give him, for he thinks it will make him into a better solider. But, it doesn't matter how much he is lectured and scorned, Euclid will always be trying to pull off some new stunt.

*Wargear:*Fire Pike,melta bombs, Exarch Armour, knife.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah it is, im just waiting for people to post their characters.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

My apologies, got an exam on the 31st and if i dont pass it i get kicked out of uni
So im pretty frantic about that
I will get my farseer up today or tomorrow


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

@ Lord Ramo - do you still have room in this game? I would be looking to play as either a howling banshee or a dire avenger if you will have me


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

I got plenty of space still rodmillard. Deathbringer, no worries mate just post it when your able to.


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

*Name:* Shesm'ireth (formerly Shesm'isha)

*Age:* 740

*Appearance:* Shesm'ireth is tall for a female eldar, standing a little under 7', with a lithe frame that was muscular even before she took up the path of the warrior and has now been honed to perfection. Her hair is a dark mahogany colour with strands of lighter auburn running through it, and her eyes are deep violet. She has a raised scar running down her left cheek, a legacy of her time as a storm guardian, though mercifully it missed her eye. When off duty she wears white robes trimmed with purple, denoting her allegiance to the Howling Banshee Temple, and carries an ornate combat knife styled to match her ceremonial sword. Her aspect armour is in the same colours, though the distinctive mask is coloured light blue to denote her craftworld.

*Background:* Shesm'ireth came late to the path of the warrior, spending most of her life as a musician and dancer on the Path of the Bard. Known in those days as Shesm'isha (the singer of life) she gained a considerable reputation, and she was formally betrothed to her dancing partner. However, her life changed forever when Vitris Ultra was attacked by Tyranids. 
Called up to fight along with one in ten of the craftworld's civilian population, Shem'isha and her partner took their place in the guardian squads defending the dead world. Being agile from their training as dancers, they were assigned to a storm guardian squad on the front lines, and were thus among the first to engage the creatures. The storm guardians fought bravely, but lacked the training or the equipment to deal with the tyranid menace. One by one, they fell and died, each precious life buying time for reinforcements to arrive. By the time the eldar forces led by Elthanash reached their position only Shesm'isha still lived from her squad, her face a mask of blood and tears as she stood over her partner's body and fended off the abominations with blade and pistol.
Eldar feel things much deeper than the other space-faring races, and Shesm'isha's grief consumed her. As she carried her squad's spirit stones to the infinity circuit, she swore that she would honour their memory. Abandonning her family and her career, she changed her name to Shesm'ireth (the singer of mourning) and entered the Howling Banshee Temple. Already battle hardened and physically fit from her career as a dancer, she completed the training in record time, and when the Exarch presented her with her mask she vowed that she would never dance again, except for Khaine. 

*Personality:* Shesm'ireth is a determined warrior, and has thrown herself into her path with such devotion that those who remember Shesm'isha fear she may become lost to it. She has always had flashes of inspiration (indeed this may be what kept her alive against the tyranids), but has never been formally trained in the Path of the Seer. Nevertheless, she has more latent talent than most of the eldar, and when using the banshee mask her psionic attacks are particularly effective; her Exarch suspects that if she breaks free from the Path of the Warrior for long enough to train her mind she will become a potent warlock.
She does not blame Elthanash for the deaths of her comrades - indeed, had his forces not arrived when they did she would be among the dead herself, and she acknowledges that she owes him a debt of honour for that. Over the decades that followed, her grief at the loss of her comrades has lessened. In her mind she has faced the worst war can throw at her and survived, and in battle she will push to join melee without fear for her own safety. However, this recklessness is tempered by her memories of the fate of her partner, which has made her more than usually protective of the citizen-soldiers she fights alongside. Though she has little fear for herself, she does fear for the fate of her comrades and mourns each fallen warrior deeply, though she masks this beneath a dark sense of humour.

*Wargear:* Aspect armour, Banshee Mask, Shuriken Pistol, Ceremonial Power Sword and matching combat blade


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

I will wait for a few more days then start the action thread. People can still join.


----------

